# Does anyone have this CD?



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't have this particular CD, but I have a lot from poison props and they are all beyond excellent! I do have one I bought for my scarecrow scene and it has crows in it. You would swear you were standing out in the woods.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll echo what Kprimm said, I have several poison props CD's I use in layers and they are all excellent, their site lets you listen to a snip of the CD so you will know what it sounds like. the quality is top notch!


----------

